# Towing wide loads (boats)



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Was wondering if the gurus here could steer me in the right direction on wide/tall boat trailering? I have heard that if a boat is over xx feet wide, you must have a permit and there may or may not be restricted hours of operation, such as no trailering on weekends. 

I searched MDOT's website and didn't come up with what I was looking for. They gave an example of a 9' 2" wide, 13' tall boat, but what I want to know is the exact breakpoint. 

So for those of you with mid-20 foot boats, what is the law regarding trailering? Thanks. 

p.s. This was posted in the Law Forum and I think the replies didn't directly answer the question.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Anything over 8'-6" requires a permit, legally. You are limited to Mon-thurs, daylight hrs and Friday till noon. No weekends or Holiday Towing. Height limit is 13-6", not to say you won't run into a bridge that is lower. I know lots of people that tow a 10' beam around, just not every weekend. My boat sits a hair over 13' on the trailer, and is 10 ft wide, over 30 ft long on the trailer. I pull mine 3 times a yr and never pulled a permit. Just use your head and don't do anything to draw attention to yourself (besides towing a battleship). Make sure you know your route and there is no construction or low bridges. I try to tow mine durning the middle of a weekday when taking her across state.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Bill's right on. You really want to pay close attention to construction zones. There were some bridges on 69 by 75 this year that were probably a hair over 10' wide. If your going to tow alot, you can get an annual. It's not really that expensive.


----------

